# Cruise control for Fiat Ducato



## Wytonknaus

Is it possible to get a Fiat cruise controller fitted or are they only available as a factory fit? We had a Conrad Anderson fitted one on our last van but would like a Fiat one which would fit in the opening just below the indicator stalk. I presume that is where they go anyway.

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## gaspode

Our Fiat (factory fit) cruise is integrated into the steering wheel hub.


----------



## 103932

Hi, We had a cruise control fitted by expert Dave Newell he fitted a new type stalk control under the inicator stalk at a very reasonable price, put his name in google and you will find him.

regards David.


----------



## ICDSUN

Tim

As far as I am aware you cannot get the kit from Fiat, due to a misunderstanding our MH arrived without, I have contacted several Fiat dealers including HQ and told not available for retro-fit, you can order as spare parts apparently works out to about 500 if you can get all of them. I have just had one fitted with 2 preset memory position + user select by Dave Newell works fine.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

I have the Fiat factory fit cruise (as others suggest, there is no other). It works fine, but the ergonomics are silly compared to a Merc. If anything, an aftermarket cruise gives you the opportunity to get decent ergonomics 

Dave


----------



## owl459

*Cruise control*

I have also had this fitted to my Fiat x250 by Dave Newell. VERY pleased with the unit and service


----------



## Chausson

Hi
All you chaps with these fiat x250's and cruise control or lack of it. If some come are factory fit then surely it would only be the case of replacing the indicator stalk for one with cruise on it, plug in the little cable [which should be part of the harness] and you should be up and cruising or maybe have the ECU programmed to accept it. This is all I had to do to my vauxhall omega on two occasions and believe Mercedes does the same but you have to have the ECU sorted, anyway it's a lot cheaper than retro fit kits.

Ron


----------



## ICDSUN

Chausson said:


> Hi
> All you chaps with these fiat x250's and cruise control or lack of it. If some come are factory fit then surely it would only be the case of replacing the indicator stalk for one with cruise on it, plug in the little cable [which should be part of the harness] and you should be up and cruising or maybe have the ECU programmed to accept it. This is all I had to do to my vauxhall omega on two occasions and believe Mercedes does the same but you have to have the ECU sorted, anyway it's a lot cheaper than retro fit kits.
> 
> Ron


Ron

I thought that also as it is unlikely that they fit each chassis differently, however getting the component parts proved extremely difficult as there is not a kit you can order, and more expensive than after market, my son worked at a multi franchise dealer inc Fiat and with his discount it was 435 +vat for bits + fitting.
Dave Newell supplied and fitted for less than that, the same units available from others for around the same price with some +120.

Chris

Chris


----------



## 107925

Last year when I was interested in an Autoroller on the new Ford chassis, I mentioned to the dealer, I'd happily give up his free cruise control and swap it for aircon. He laughed and said the latter was over a grand, but the cruise was about £120 to him as a dealer. If that's the case, how on earth do Fiat justify their cruise cost?

Shaun


----------



## ICDSUN

Shark said:


> Last year when I was interested in an Autoroller on the new Ford chassis, I mentioned to the dealer, I'd happily give up his free cruise control and swap it for aircon. He laughed and said the latter was over a grand, but the cruise was about £120 to him as a dealer. If that's the case, how on earth do Fiat justify their cruise cost?
> 
> Shaun


Shaun

Like a lot of parts they can charge what they can get away with, if you have a single source then they can, it is pretty common that most items in parts form are very expensive individually bearing little or no comparison to the unit cost as an FF option (£160), someone told me once it was the F*** factor, I just think it's a ripoff :x

Chris


----------



## Chausson

Hi
What I do not understand is "the kit" my understanding is the harness is there simply because they would not build several types of harness just to fit to none cruise/aircon/ or what ever you like to add. You would only need to change the stalk and maybe if you are unlucky to have the ECU upgraded to take the cruise, as all of the controls are made by the ECU via input from the stalk. If it was me I would meet up with one of the guys here that has cruise [if he's/she's freindly] and borrow his/her stalk to try then nothing is lost possible gain and it's only a few screws to remove the cowl for access to the stalk. Best of luck as I have a 2006 transit it does not come with the harness so I have to have a retro kit but no way they are far too expensive just keep my right foot in or get the wife to drive :? I would be so lucky.

Ron


----------



## Wytonknaus

I have spoken to my local fiat garage earlier and the chap on parts was really helpfull and he told me the stalk is £120 +vat. Then he spoke to someone in the service dept who told him no they won't retro fit so that was the end of it no reason why!

If it is the case that it only needs a new stalk I would happily crack on and do it myself.
It must also need the actuators though and switches for the clutch pedal as well as the stalk so best I get in touch with Conrad Andersons again they did a good job on our Knaus.

Tim


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Petrol engines need the actuators etc diesel do not, as I said previously why not speak to a kindly person just to give it a try I'm sure someone would be prepared to help out, I would if I was in the position or even the dealer you purchased from maybe they would help. When I purchased my stalk for the car it cost me £31 so £120 they are having a laugh.

Ron


----------



## ICDSUN

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Petrol engines need the actuators etc diesel do not, as I said previously why not speak to a kindly person just to give it a try I'm sure someone would be prepared to help out, I would if I was in the position or even the dealer you purchased from maybe they would help. When I purchased my stalk for the car it cost me £31 so £120 they are having a laugh.
> 
> Ron


Ron

The Fiat chassis requires/uses a module to pick up the signal from throttle, as there is no linkage or vacumn pump to connect to, also there is no room for any switches etc around the pedal box.
I suspect that the ECU needs some form of programming or parameters as the Fiat unit is electronic, if you mess with it you are very likely to get engine management errors, I would not ask another owner if I could borrow his CC just in case it screwed up his or my ECU programming.
the advice I got from my son who is a master technician and auto electrician is don't mess with it, and he did have access to Fiat manuals, there are a multitude of parameters that they can change, but not all are in the manual.

I'll have to send you shopping Ron, looking for some solar panels :lol:

Chris


----------



## boosters

*oem cruise control for fiat peugeot etc*

I suspect that the ECU needs some form of programming or parameters as the Fiat unit is electronic.
I have the equipment for programming the ecu to accept cruise and am presently looking into cost of switches etc to be able to install oem cruise,if anybody is interested please pm me with details and i will keep you informed.
Regards
Alex


----------



## oldun

As stated many times above - go Dave Newell.

The fittings are very neat, professional and easy to use and control the vehicle very well. Dave's workmanship is excellent and his prices reasonable. he even gives discounts for membership if certain forums.

He will also be pleased to show off his new premises which. I believe, he moved into recently. Old customers should have no problems finding him as his new workshop is nest to his old one.


----------



## jako999

Well I have just read all that as I forgot to order the cruise on my new Niesmann and now its to late as it will be here in 5 wks but there again it is 8 wks late anyway back to the plot last year my mom smashed the mirror in her Peugeot based Autosleeper and Peugeot wanted £72 for a small mirror so I thought about this and Peugeot Citroen and Fiat are all the same at least a lot of parts are, I got the same part from Fiat with even the same part number for £17.00 so may this not work the other way round you never know and worth some investigation I think.

Martin 8O


----------



## andygrisswell

I am thinking of having a cruise control fitted to my Fiat 2.8 and apart from the added advantage of relaxing the right leg on long journeys is the really any change in fuel consumption + or -


----------



## short-stick

Time to add my two penneth...
Any modern engine, especially a diesel, that is drive by wire (no actual throttle cable just a potentiometer) has the capability of cruise control, most of the gubbins is there in the engine management, but often disabled. To to retro fit, you would need the switch assembly connected into the wiring harness and the cruise control feature enabled on the engine. It's not really cruise control then but actually an engine speed control... I had cruise retro fitted to a VW passat by the main dealer... It cost me £60 for the new column stalk (indicator/lights and cruise) and the dealer fitted it for £80 labour. All he had to do was plug it in and enable cruise via the diagnostics equipment... At the time VW were charging £350 for cruise so the dealer was happy as I gave him the means for a nice little earner! So it looks to me like Fiat are taking the rip...


----------



## short-stick

Sorry me again... read the original post, I don't thing the older 2.8 is drive by wire so it needs an actuator on the throttle cable


----------



## 96706

Had my 2.0HDI Symbol retro fitted with CC 2 years ago by a 'local' firm to us, in Edenbridge. 
Whilst they f***ed up the AC unit and it took 5 months to get right (and many failures along the way), the CC unit has been a real pleasure. 
Along with having the engine remapped, we now have the almost perfect 2 berth MH for our needs 8) :lol: 

We were told by Auto Sleeper, just after purchasing our Hilda, that retro fitting a CC system wasn't an option and if it wasn't already installed from the factory, it shouldn't/couldn't be done. 

All we now need is an autopilot and then we could make tea whilst driving :lol: :lol:

****


----------



## boosters

Fiat and Peugeot will be a nightmare to fit oe cruise,i have looked into this with the main dealer,some vehicles are fitted with the loom and require just the control stalk and programming,some vehicles are not fitted with the loom,i asked if they can tell by chasis no and apparently cannot as the loom were just picked and installed,only main factory ordered with cruise are defineately fitted with the correct loom.


----------

